# Nov. 1 from frontline heroes to unemployed.



## chic (Nov 1, 2021)

In some U. S. cities, specifically L.A. Nov. 1 was the deadline for medical workers in to get vaxxed or get fired. This makes no sense to me at all. If this pandemic is as dangerous as we are led to believe, why fire doctors, nurses and medical personnel now? Why can't they just continue as they did before there was a vaccine? I don't understand this move from a scientific perspective. It feels like a control issue, not a health issue which is what it should be.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2021)

Mandates are needed to get this deadly virus under control.  Now that vaccines are readily available, there is no excuse not to get them, unless you have a serious medical condition and your doctor advises you not to.  They have the choice to get vaccinated or be canned, it's their choice.

Almost 800,000 dead Americans since the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic, it is dangerous and deadly, regardless whether you are in denial or not Chic.


----------



## Shero (Nov 1, 2021)

It is the same in Australia and in France and many other countries. It is the only sensible way and I applaud it.


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Mandates are needed to get this deadly virus under control.  Now that vaccines are readily available, there is no excuse not to get them, unless you have a serious medical condition and your doctor advises you not to.  They have the choice to get vaccinated or be canned, it's their choice.
> 
> Almost 800,000 dead Americans since the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic, it is dangerous and deadly, regardless whether you are in denial or not Chic.


You didn't answer the question. If covid was just as deadly last year before there was a vaccine and these workers were our heroes, why are they no longer allowed to practice their craft, support their families and help others just as they did? 

Mandates are not needed. It's just more political insanity. You can catch, transmit and die from covid just as easily if you are fully vaccinated as you can if you are not. This is a fact. We've all seen it and perhaps known people who have died from covid fully vaxxed. Firing necessary medical staff during what's supposed to be a dangerous pandemic doesn't make sense from the perspective of health concerns if they are indeed valid at all. This action makes me believe they are not.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2021)

chic said:


> You can catch, transmit and die from covid just as easily if you are fully vaccinated as you can if you are not. *This is a fact*.


Show us the evidence.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 1, 2021)

chic said:


> You didn't answer the question. If covid was just as deadly last year before there was a vaccine and these workers were our heroes, why are they no longer allowed to practice their craft, support their families and help others just as they did?
> 
> Mandates are not needed. It's just more political insanity. You can catch, transmit and die from covid just as easily if you are fully vaccinated as you can if you are not. This is a fact. We've all seen it and perhaps known people who have died from covid fully vaxxed. Firing necessary medical staff during what's supposed to be a dangerous pandemic doesn't make sense from the perspective of health concerns if they are indeed valid at all. This action makes me believe they are not.


I'll answer your question...

https://krdo.com/news/2021/10/19/fi...d-19-as-from-gunfire-since-start-of-pandemic/

Also, if they are unvaccinated they are 5 times more likely to spread the virus to others who may be immunocompromised or unvaccinated.  I know I would certainly feel better if the EMTs who take my 89 year-old mother to the hospital are vaccinated.  And the nurses who care for her.  You are welcome to your "political insanity" views.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> Show us the evidence.


You can find the pertinent data on ourworldindata.org, the WHO website, Johns Hopkins website, and many more.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 1, 2021)

chic said:


> In some U. S. cities, specifically L.A. Nov. 1 was the deadline for medical workers in to get vaxxed or get fired. This makes no sense to me at all. If this pandemic is as dangerous as we are led to believe, why fire doctors, nurses and medical personnel now? Why can't they just continue as they did before there was a vaccine? I don't understand this move from a scientific perspective. It feels like a control issue, not a health issue which is what it should be.


I agree... there are no words.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> You can find the pertinent data on ourworldindata.org, the WHO website, Johns Hopkins website, and many more.


It's not going to be there because it isn't true. The onus is on the spreader of dangerous misinformation to back up her erroneous statements. If she can't or won't, one can only conclude these comments are delusional.


----------



## Jules (Nov 1, 2021)

Shero said:


> It is the same in Australia and in France and many other countries. It is the only sensible way and I applaud it.


It is the same in Canada.  
This decision has nothing to do with ‘political insanity’.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 1, 2021)

chic said:


> You didn't answer the question. If covid was just as deadly last year before there was a vaccine and these workers were our heroes, why are they no longer allowed to practice their craft, support their families and help others just as they did?
> 
> Mandates are not needed. It's just more political insanity. You can catch, transmit and die from covid just as easily if you are fully vaccinated as you can if you are not. This is a fact. We've all seen it and perhaps known people who have died from covid fully vaxxed. Firing necessary medical staff during what's supposed to be a dangerous pandemic doesn't make sense from the perspective of health concerns if they are indeed valid at all. This action makes me believe they are not.


This is just my take on it and my take only.. Sometimes you try to do everything to save your life that it takes a toll on you.  Only a few will understand this.  I know this from experience and from a few people in my life.  If I had followed doctors instruction years ago, I don't think I will be here or I will be bed ridden.  We know our bodies better than any doctor or government..jmo. We all do what is best for us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2021)

chic said:


> You didn't answer the question. If covid was just as deadly last year before there was a vaccine and these workers were our heroes, why are they no longer allowed to practice their craft, support their families and help others just as they did?


This has been a deadly pandemic all along.  Now that there are vaccines available to protect yourself and others from the virus, it should be mandated.  We didn't have the Delta variant in the beginning, and that is another thing to consider.  They are still allowed to support their families and work, providing they do what is recommended for health and safety and get vaccinated.  Very simple



chic said:


> You can catch, transmit and die from covid just as easily if you are fully vaccinated as you can if you are not. This is a fact.


Even with the Delta variant now present, vaccinated people are less likely to spread COVID-19 to others.  Vaccinated people are also more likely to have milder cases if they are infected after the vaccine, and less likely to die from the virus.

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...kely-spread-covid-new-research-finds-n1280583



> People who are vaccinated against Covid-19 are less likely to spread the virus even if they become infected, a new study finds, adding to a growing body of evidence that vaccines can reduce transmission of the delta variant.
> 
> “People who have been vaccinated will have immune systems at the ready that can coat the virus in antibodies much more quickly than unvaccinated people who have to build up an immune response,” Richterman said.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> It's not going to be there because it isn't true. The onus is on the spreader of dangerous misinformation to back up her erroneous statements. If she can't or won't, one can only conclude these comments are delusional.


Exactly, not your job to search the web for someone else's disinformation, they should provide their facts.


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2021)

chic said:


> In some U. S. cities, specifically L.A. Nov. 1 was the deadline for medical workers in to get vaxxed or get fired. This makes no sense to me at all. If this pandemic is as dangerous as we are led to believe, why fire doctors, nurses and medical personnel now? Why can't they just continue as they did before there was a vaccine? I don't understand this move from a scientific perspective. It feels like a control issue, not a health issue which is what it should be.


It's just more BS that doesn't add up.  They are tripping over their own lies.
They claim there is a shortage of law enforcement, then they fire cops who don't want an experimental vaccine.


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> Show us the evidence.


https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/fully-va...19-sweeps-through-his-hockey-league-1.5642770

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/more-tha...eeks-experts-say-it-s-not-a-concern-1.5643324


----------



## Jules (Nov 1, 2021)

If you read either CTV news article it confirms that the majority of Covid cases are in the unvaccinated. 

The ’sweeps’ through the league was 14 cases and other than the 75 year old man all were mild.  His family still believes in the vaccination.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> It's just more BS that doesn't add up.  They are tripping over their own lies.
> They claim there is a shortage of law enforcement, then they fire cops who don't want an experimental vaccine.


And fire fighters in NYC. Let's see how that plays out. It's all so needless.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

chic said:


> And fire fighters in NYC. Let's see how that plays out. It's all so needless.
> 
> View attachment 192493


Priceless & spot on!
It will get even more entertaining after people with 15 shots blame those with 14.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Priceless & spot on!
> It will get even more entertaining after people with 15 shots blame those with 14.


I'll be labelled a conspiracy theorist for even thinking this but if the vaccine and boosters do what I've heard was their true intent they may not be alive to. Population control etc. etc. It's possible because this certainly isn't about making people healthy.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 2, 2021)

This isn’t about health anymore. It’s about control. And compliance. 
And name-calling if you don’t follow the “correct” line of thinking.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 2, 2021)

5 times as many police officers have died from Covid, than the number killed by gunfire, since this pandemic hit.  Given the types of individuals these officers have to deal with, I would think that the police would be quite willing to be vaccinated.  

https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/16/us/police-vaccine-covid-deaths/index.html

Between this vaccine "resistance", and a growing number of police resigning, or calling in "sick", I'm sure the criminals are cheering.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2021)

chic said:


> And fire fighters in NYC. Let's see how that plays out. It's all so needless.


I agree, it is needless.  All they have to do is the responsible thing and get an approved vaccination during a deadly worldwide pandemic that is infecting our country and killing almost 800,000 Americans.  Not a lot to ask, except for selfish people or those who believe the disinformation and conspiracies and have a coronavirus vaccine boogeyman hiding under their beds every night scaring them senseless.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree, it is needless.  All they have to do is the responsible thing and get an approved vaccination during a deadly worldwide pandemic that is infecting our country and killing almost 800,000 Americans.  Not a lot to ask, except for selfish people or those who believe the disinformation and conspiracies and have a coronavirus vaccine boogeyman hiding under their beds every night scaring them senseless.


Why claim Covid killed 800,000 Americans?  Why not make it 5,000,000?
Did you forget to include the thousands of corpses stored in refrigerated meat trucks?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Why claim Covid killed 800,000 Americans?  Why not make it 5,000,000?
> Did you forget to include the thousands of corpses stored in refrigerated meat trucks?


Sorry win, I won't engage you or encourage you to mock the dead.  May all who lost their lives in this pandemic rest in peace.  Sympathy to their mourning family members.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry win, I won't engage you or encourage you to mock the dead.  May all who lost their lives in this pandemic rest in peace.  Sympathy to their mourning family members.


Uh......you just did engage me.
Much like another member's childishness.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 2, 2021)

chic said:


> why fire doctors, nurses and medical personnel now?


The logic is they are exposed to a lot of people who at risk for Covid complications.  These are the first people the voluntary vaccination was made available to.


chic said:


> I don't understand this move from a scientific perspective


Many scientists and doctors believe this will reduce the risk to patients and others cared for by these people.  I have not been able to find any good epidemiological data one way or the other.  However there does seem to be epidemiological data that shows healthcare providers who get flu shots are less likely to infect their patients with flu.  And some places require flu shots for these people, but not a lot.  The idea is that if it works for flu it may well work for Covid.

I suspect there may also be a legal/liability concern.  Lots of lawsuits against doctors, hospitals, and healthcare providers.  I have not seen anyone say it, but I am thinking some of the hospital administrators and company may be worried that if someone could blame them for getting Covid if they don't require employees to get vaccinated.  Could be wrong on this, but I know fear of litigation has lead to some pretty convoluted thinking...


chic said:


> It feels like a control issue, not a health issue


Yeah, I understand that feeling, I don't like government mandates either.  I am not sure on this one though.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2021)

Don M. said:


> 5 times as many police officers have died from Covid, than the number killed by gunfire, since this pandemic hit.  Given the types of individuals these officers have to deal with, I would think that the police would be quite willing to be vaccinated.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/16/us/police-vaccine-covid-deaths/index.html
> 
> Between this vaccine "resistance", and a growing number of police resigning, or calling in "sick", I'm sure the criminals are cheering.


Some may have religious reasons for refusing to be vaccinated and that should be a valid exemption for them don't you think?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 2, 2021)

chic said:


> Some may have religious reasons for refusing to be vaccinated and that should be a valid exemption for them don't you think?


I've heard that "religious reasons" are a valid reason for people to Not get vaccinated.  What kind of reasons are included?  Is there something in the Bible about vaccinations?  Is there a particular religion that discourages vaccinations?  I can probably count the number of times I've been to a church in the past 50 years on the fingers of one hand, so I can't understand the correlation between religion and vaccines.  

Enlighten me???


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 2, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I've heard that "religious reasons" are a valid reason for people to Not get vaccinated.


I think there are religions that do not believe in a lot of modern medicine, like Christian Scientists and Jehovah's Witnesses.  I suppose the vaccine might not be acceptable to these people.

The courts have not supported objections of this kind for healthcare workers who refuse the flu vaccine.  See:  https://ogletree.com/insights/let-the-masking-debate-continue-but-maybe-not-in-our-hospitals/  The woman who refused the vaccination and wearing a mask was fired and the courts upheld the firing.


----------



## Shero (Nov 2, 2021)

chic said:


> Some may have religious reasons for refusing to be vaccinated and that should be a valid exemption for them don't you think?


.
NO!!  religious or not you are able to transmit disease like anyone else. 
Catholics and Christians have no excuse - the Pope and the Bishops said so!!
Muslims have no excuse: the Imams said so!
All other religious are rolling up their sleeves!
.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2021)

Shero said:


> .
> NO!!  religious or not you are able to transmit disease like anyone else.
> Catholics and Christians have no excuse - the Pope and the Bishops said so!!
> Muslims have no excuse: the Imams said so!
> ...


Studies have shown that people who can write a little French are immune.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 3, 2021)

chic said:


> In some U. S. cities, specifically L.A. Nov. 1 was the deadline for medical workers in to get vaxxed or get fired. This makes no sense to me at all. If this pandemic is as dangerous as we are led to believe, why fire doctors, nurses and medical personnel now? Why can't they just continue as they did before there was a vaccine? I don't understand this move from a scientific perspective. It feels like a control issue, not a health issue which is what it should be.


Yeah, it's to protect both the workers and the patients. It is a health issue, and only a health issue.


----------



## chic (Nov 3, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Yeah, it's to protect both the workers and the patients. It is a health issue, and only a health issue.


----------



## chic (Nov 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> Studies have shown that people who can write a little French are immune.


C'est vrai ca. Thanks @win231


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 3, 2021)

@chic I should have said it is a public health issue, and only a public health issue.

I am still furious that the biggest medical center in my state does not require their workers to be vaccinated. If they ever do, I have been assured by the powers that be, they will allow the religious exemptions. I am furious about that, too, because that policy would still put patients in harm's way.

"While vaccines are extremely safe and effective, no medical product is 100 percent safe or effective. Vaccines have been proven, over decades, to be one of the safest and most powerful disease prevention tools available."
https://www.fda.gov/vaccines-blood-...iologics/vaccine-safety-questions-and-answers

The U.S. Supreme Court on Friday decided it would not step in to block a COVID-19 vaccine requirement for health care workers in Maine, which does not offer religious exemptions.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/supreme-court-rejects-religious-exemptions-for-vaccine-mandates-in-6-3-maine-ruling/ar-AAQ6ZfL


----------



## Don M. (Nov 3, 2021)

It's not only "Frontline" workers.  Now, Aaron Rodgers, the Green Bay Packers QB, has been sidelined, after testing Positive.  He has claimed to be "immunized".  The NFL has strict guidelines for its players....understandably so....but Rodgers must think he is "exempt".  

However, that may be good news....locally, as the Chiefs are scheduled to play GB this coming weekend.  Maybe Rodgers absence will give the Chiefs a much needed advantage.  

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/aaron-rodgers-covid-19-packers-qb-out-sunday/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Yeah, it's to protect both the workers and the patients. It is a health issue, and only a health issue.


Exactly, very simple and easy to understand.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> @chic I should have said it is a public health issue, and only a public health issue.
> 
> I am still furious that the biggest medical center in my state does not require their workers to be vaccinated. If they ever do, I have been assured by the powers that be, they will allow the religious exemptions. I am furious about that, too, because that policy would still put patients in harm's way.
> 
> ...


Medical workers should be required to take a vaccine during this coronavirus pandemic, can't believe they are not doing so.  The only exemption should be for medical reasons verified by a doctor, not religious or anything else.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Medical workers should be required to take a vaccine during this coronavirus pandemic, can't believe they are not doing so.  The only exemption should be for medical reasons verified by a doctor, not religious or anything else.


Medical workers are in a position to know more about the Covid vaccine than non-medical people.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 3, 2021)

chic said:


> Some may have religious reasons for refusing to be vaccinated and that should be a valid exemption for them don't you think?


No.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> Medical workers are in a position to know more about the Covid vaccine than non-medical people.


Too bad many of them don't apply their knowledge by getting fully vaccinated.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> No.


Agree, of course not.


----------



## Daytona Al (Nov 3, 2021)

chic said:


> In some U. S. cities, specifically L.A. Nov. 1 was the deadline for medical workers in to get vaxxed or get fired. This makes no sense to me at all. If this pandemic is as dangerous as we are led to believe, why fire doctors, nurses and medical personnel now? Why can't they just continue as they did before there was a vaccine? I don't understand this move from a scientific perspective. It feels like a control issue, not a health issue which is what it should be.


We keep being told to "listen to the science". Well the latest studies show that vaccinations to not reduce transmission. (They only reduce hospitalization and death) Therefore, the non-vaccinated are only endangering themselves. Why, then, would we compel people to get vaccinated?  Personally, I have two and will will probably have boosters. However, there are legitimate concerns and dangers, which are not accurately being documented.  Therefore, I cannot blame a someone (particularly a medical professional) who has examined the risks and decided against.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Too bad many of them don't apply their knowledge by getting fully vaccinated.


Mandates will take care of those who refuse a simple health safety requirement during a worldwide pandemic.  Here's a listing of some with mandates.
https://www.beckershospitalreview.c...ems-mandating-vaccines-for-workersjune17.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> We keep being told to "listen to the science". Well the latest studies show that vaccinations to not reduce transmission. (They only reduce hospitalization and death)


That is not true, read and learn before you spread more misinformation.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/vaccinated-people-less-likely-to-spread-covid-19-virus.65177/


----------



## Daytona Al (Nov 3, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> That is not true, read and learn before you spread more misinformation.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/vaccinated-people-less-likely-to-spread-covid-19-virus.65177/


Study was quoted in the British newspapers today.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> Study was quoted in the British newspapers today.


Post the link.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)

chic said:


> View attachment 192671


Your overly dramatic photos are not appropriate for this serious topic Chic.  They only represent your overblown and irrational paranoia on this subject.  You're a smart lady, you should really do some research at reputable sources like the CDC and get over your exaggerated fear of a vaccine that saves lives and is approved and recommended for this deadly virus.


----------



## Shero (Nov 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> Studies have shown that people who can write a little French are immune.


You got that wrong! All the studies have shown only those with very low IQ do not believe the science because mentally they are just not capable!
.


----------



## Shero (Nov 3, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> We keep being told to "listen to the science". Well the latest studies show that vaccinations to not reduce transmission. (They only reduce hospitalization and death) Therefore, the non-vaccinated are only endangering themselves. Why, then, would we compel people to get vaccinated?  Personally, I have two and will will probably have boosters. However, there are legitimate concerns and dangers, which are not accurately being documented.  Therefore, I cannot blame a someone (particularly a medical professional) who has examined the risks and decided against.


 Which latest studies??? Please produce the necessary links to support your ridiculous assumption. 
.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> We keep being told to "listen to the science". Well the latest studies show that vaccinations to not reduce transmission. (They only reduce hospitalization and death) Therefore, the non-vaccinated are only endangering themselves. Why, then, would we compel people to get vaccinated?  Personally, I have two and will will probably have boosters. However, there are legitimate concerns and dangers, which are not accurately being documented.  Therefore, I cannot blame a someone (particularly a medical professional) who has examined the risks and decided against.


Actually, _no one_ can legitimately blame anyone who decides against this vaccine.  Those who do have no confidence in the vaccine & seek confidence from others who make the same decision they make.  They lack the ability to think independently.
And they have no other way to feel good about themselves.
Case in point:  Reply #50  *↑*


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 4, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> We keep being told to "listen to the science". Well the latest studies show that vaccinations to not reduce transmission. (They only reduce hospitalization and death) Therefore, the non-vaccinated are only endangering themselves. Why, then, would we compel people to get vaccinated?  Personally, I have two and will will probably have boosters. However, there are legitimate concerns and dangers, which are not accurately being documented.  Therefore, I cannot blame a someone (particularly a medical professional) who has examined the risks and decided against.


If medical professionals decide against the vaccine, they should not be seeing patients who are at risk, which is just about everybody.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 4, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> Study was quoted in the British newspapers today.


If you read about a study in the media, the best thing to do is to google it and give the study a close reading until you understand what it says.  The media often gets it wrong.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> Actually, _no one_ can legitimately blame anyone who decides against this vaccine.  Those who do have no confidence in the vaccine & seek confidence from others who make the same decision they make.  They lack the ability to think independently.
> And they have no other way to feel good about themselves.
> Case in point:  Reply #50  *↑*


There are no vaccines that are 100% effective for 100% of people. Look at the Covid vacine, for example. Booster shots are necessary for some of us, and even they cannot 100% guarantee effectiveness depending, of course, on the individual's exposure to people who are infected. The only risk I run is from unvaccinated medical staff.

Sure, I have cancer. But if I get Covid and die, I will have died from Covid, likely transmitted to be by staff at the cancer center. If that happens, even though I take every precaution, no one here better say I died from cancer. Because I will haunt you! 

So, having 100% confidence in a vaccine to be 100% effective is not very smart. One still should be wearing masks and washing his/her hands frequently.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> There are no vaccines that are 100% effective for 100% of people. Look at the Covid vacine, for example. Booster shots are necessary for some of us, and even they cannot 100% guarantee effectiveness depending, of course, on the individual's exposure to people who are infected. The only risk I run is from unvaccinated medical staff.
> 
> Sure, I have cancer. But if I get Covid and die, I will have died from Covid, likely transmitted to be by staff at the cancer center. If that happens, even though I take every precaution, no one here better say I died from cancer. Because I will haunt you!
> 
> So, having 100% confidence in a vaccine to be 100% effective is not very smart. One still should be wearing masks and washing his/her hands frequently.


Funny how we don't have to wear masks & social distance after Polio, Smallpox, & many other vaccines.
Because they work - unlike the Covid vaccine?


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> Funny how we don't have to wear masks & social distance after Polio, Smallpox, & many other vaccines.
> Because they work - unlike the Covid vaccine?


Whatcha wanna bet they worked because nearly everyone had been vaccinated?

"Massachusetts was among the first places in the world to eliminate smallpox through the use of vaccines, according to the state’s Bureau of Infectious Disease Prevention, Response, and Services."

"There are also individuals who cannot receive vaccinations for medical reasons, so making sure vaccine-preventable diseases don’t spread can protect this group of people, as well."

Massachusetts requires (mandates) a lot of vaccines for school-aged children.

https://blog.mass.gov/blog/health/childhood-vaccination-schedule-and-requirements-in-massachusetts/


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 5, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Whatcha wanna bet they worked because nearly everyone had been vaccinated?
> 
> "Massachusetts was among the first places in the world to eliminate smallpox through the use of vaccines, according to the state’s Bureau of Infectious Disease Prevention, Response, and Services."
> 
> ...



My state requires various vaccinations for children to attend school, also.  I think most, if not all, states do.


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> Why claim Covid killed 800,000 Americans?  Why not make it 5,000,000?
> Did you forget to include the thousands of corpses stored in refrigerated meat trucks?


Honestly I don't believe any of the numbers given to us anymore. It makes a person feel rudderless but when you have no confidence, you can't pretend you do.


----------

